
Children, Unhappiness and Family Finances: Evidence from One Million Europeans - mjirv
https://www.nber.org/papers/w25597?sy=597
======
bartimus
Some more info:
[https://journalistsresource.org/studies/economics/children-h...](https://journalistsresource.org/studies/economics/children-
happiness-research/)

